

Does anyone have a medical marijuana card in SF? - rms

Hey, I'm going to be in town for the startup school weekend (and a couple of weekdays afterwards), and I'd love to talk to owners of dispensaries about kratom. Does anyone have a friend that works at a dispensary? Or a dispensary they are on friendly terms with? Or a hippie/drug paraphernalia store that sells legal drugs that would benefit from having access to the cheapest kratom in the USA?<p>I think medical marijuana dispensaries would be a good place to sell kratom, since they already operate at the edge of society and kratom is edgy enough that conventional retailers wouldn't touch it.<p>And if anyone wants some free kratom while I'm in town, just let me know... Ping me if you want to meet up, even if you don't want some kratom.
======
xenoterracide
I'm going to put it this way.

I have no problems with drugs legal or illegal.

However, Hacker News is NOT Craigslist. this is not a place for you to sell
your product. If you were asking a question on what people thought of selling
kratom or a site for selling kratom... or anything that didn't sound like
'drug dealing' legal or illegal.

Seriously, how different is this from those messages I get about buying a
little blue pill? would I like free samples of that? no thanks.

I don't think any kind of DIRECT marketing is ok on hacker news. Because it's
not news it's advertising.

~~~
rms
I'm looking for a business connection to help move large volumes of kratom. I
figured there is no harm in asking here, though I admit it is unlikely I could
make such a connection.

I do have the cheapest wholesale kratom in the USA and I know there must be
some people interested; I'm just not sure the best way to reach them.

Anyone interested in the business behind this can have a free sample; I
promise you that I am really not trying to get people hooked or hoping to make
personal sales directly from this post. I have secured a particularly good
source for kratom directly from Indonesia and I am looking to move into more
of a wholesale business.

~~~
xenoterracide
well this does make you sound more legit than your original post. which
sounded like a meetup for drugs. You didn't ask if anyone was interested in
getting into the kratom business.

But I'm skeptical. No offense, I don't much like legal drugs.

~~~
rms
>You didn't ask if anyone was interested in getting into the kratom business.

I wanted to know if anyone has a connection to or knows much about marijuana
dispensaries, thinking that they are a likely wholesale buyer of kratom.

------
xenoterracide
anyone else feel like this is drug dealing?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kratom>

~~~
Zak
Yes, but I don't really have a problem with drug dealing as long as the dealer
isn't doing any of the many shady to downright evil things drug dealers tend
to do.

I do feel like this is spam though, and this is not the first time he's
spammed news.yc about this product.

~~~
rms
It's been close to six months since the most recent thread about kratom on
this site. That was the second thread I ever submitted about kratom, and I
submitted it in response to a "coding while high" post. It turned into an
obnoxious flame war, I would rather that doesn't happen here.

As long as the discourse can stay reasonable, I don't understand why this
thread would be treated differently than any other threads about someone's
business. That's why this site exists. We're allowed to promote ourselves and
I suspect that some people on this site may have the type of connection that I
am looking to make here.

If you are not personally interested in this thread, I am sorry that I wasted
some of your time.

------
carl_
i think promoting something on the 'drugs & chemicals of concern' by the DOJ
alongside med-pot might be a bit of a hard sell to almost everyone

~~~
rms
Kratom does make this list, alongside mostly illegal drugs.
<http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/drugs_concern/index.html> This list only
matters in that people can cite it when talking about kratom; it has no power
of its own. The DEA is doing absolutely nothing about kratom right now, though
they could start lobbying if they wanted. The catalyst that is making salvia
illegal is a kid that killed himself after smoking salvia. I am confident we
will not see a similar catalyst for kratom.

Kratom is legal. The feds can't bust you for selling kratom in the way they
can for selling medical marijuana. The FDA currently has jurisdiction over
kratom and they would need to argue that it was medication being illegally
prescribed, or that it was an unregistered nutritional supplement, or a food
that wasn't a certified food.

I think a more likely problem is that medical marijuana dispensaries are doing
just fine with their revenue streams and don't want to try anything new.

